# Dress code for the Shelbourne?



## marcellaf (24 Apr 2007)

Hi all, 

Is there a dress code in the new Shelbourne hotel?  Or a suggested dress code?
A friend is considering splashing out for her anniversary, but neither herself or hubby would be dedicted followers of fashion.  They are both quite casual dressers (jeans with nice top/jumper and shoes).  Would they look very out of place in the Shelbourne bar?
If so, could anyone suggest somewhere else to stay that is near the Shelbourne but has a relaxed dress code?  I'd hate for her to feel awkward or embarrassed as this is supposed to be a nice weekend away.

advice?


----------



## extopia (24 Apr 2007)

Eh, casual dress is considered pretty normal in a hotel. A lot of people go to hotels when on holidays, but not many people bring the suit with them. Casual dress will be fine. Believe me, no one will bat an eyelid.


----------



## IrishGunner (25 Apr 2007)

Was in the bar a few weeks back just to see what it was like. We were dressed in smart casual and so were most of the other punters

Nice bar just to posh for my liking


----------



## DrMoriarty (25 Apr 2007)

I got married there, so I'm entitled to turn up in jockstrap and runners for the the rest of my life. Mrs Moriarty won't have it, though!


----------



## marcellaf (25 Apr 2007)

jockstrap & runners Doc?  the mental image that conjures up  

So you're saying that denim jeans are ok so, as long as its with a smart shirt, smart shoes type of thing?

As I said, the couple in question would not be at all snobby, but the Mrs. would like to splash out on this occasion.

Is there anywhere of similar standard in the area?  

thanks so much.


----------



## Sunny (25 Apr 2007)

marcellaf said:


> jockstrap & runners Doc? the mental image that conjures up
> 
> So you're saying that denim jeans are ok so, as long as its with a smart shirt, smart shoes type of thing?
> 
> ...


 
The Westbury is right beside it. I wouldn't worry about the dress code. After paying 350 euro for a room or whatever it is, jeans are perfectly acceptable. If they want to dress up, let them. The most important thing is to be comfortable and relaxed


----------



## DrMoriarty (25 Apr 2007)

Sunny said:


> The most important thing is to be comfortable and relaxed


Like I said...

If my own suggestion sounds too, eh, minimalist, I can recommend  .


----------



## setemupjoe (25 Apr 2007)

God guys its a bar and hotel ! Do you really go to these places and worry if  your dressed up to their standards ? take a leaf out of Micheal O Leary's and Richard Bransons book....  WHO GIVES A DAMMM !


----------



## my2leftfeet (25 Apr 2007)

It is a nice bar - pretty busy because it's the place of the moment.  There is no need to worry about dress code - as setemup says - its just a bar. I've been there a couple of times and its a broad mix of clientele.


----------

